# Anyone...



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

of you know, hw he build this kind of "cat-proof trap", I think I got an idea how but I want more resources so I can modify things when I do it...


Here is the site:

http://www.youtube.com/user/DOVEScot


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

its basically a teetering board where when something of weight makes it pivot towards the object on one end sorta like a see saw .


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Go to this site: http://forum.pigeonbasics.com/ 
DOVEScot is on that forum...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Thanks....*

I had an idea about this, the guy who made this emailed me and I'll see what happens on my next project...


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*cats*

i got myself a high power pellet rifle and no cats come to my loft lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw the idea on one of my pigeon videos. It's a really neat idea. Although I don't think it was the main trap. I'm pretty sure they'd go through that door into a little section, then enter the loft through another regular trap door. That way the cat-proof door is always open for late birds, and there aren't any worries of a cat or something heavier than a pigeon getting into the main loft.
The example I saw had a little bit longer board I believe. It works like a see-saw, with a weight on the underside of the part of the board inside. With some adjusting to how heavy the weight is and where it's placed, you can get it to where anything that isn't a pigeon or less, falls off


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

AngelsWingsloft said:


> i got myself a high power pellet rifle and no cats come to my loft lol


LOL... thats a good way!


----------

